# I want candy! (Model shoot with Phoenix Beauty of Tampa)



## RMThompson (Dec 6, 2008)

Just a few... more to come later!

1






2





3





4





5


----------



## muuris (Dec 6, 2008)

Fine idea! 

The skin is kind of grey, was that meaning to do?


----------



## ATXshots (Dec 6, 2008)

I really like 2


----------



## K_Pugh (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice, good idea - Just needs another 'something' i think, you know, another prop or something.. you've got more to post yet though.


----------



## RMThompson (Dec 7, 2008)

K_Pugh said:


> Very nice, good idea - Just needs another 'something' i think, you know, another prop or something.. you've got more to post yet though.


 
How's this:


----------



## Moonb007 (Dec 8, 2008)

Cleaver idea, just not sure about the lighting in the shots...could just be me though.


----------



## rdompor (Dec 9, 2008)

As a personal preference, I like the eyes to be sharp.  Even when using "soft focus".


----------



## keybq (Dec 9, 2008)

nice i really like the idea never would have thought to do something like this.


----------

